# MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Update 6)



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

Well here it is!!!!! The final chapter to this lenghty but enjoyable mod








First off, here is a link to the old update in case anyone is interested in seeing it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=728660 
Well, its about time I did an update! Specially since I had the lights on for practically three weeks! I had little time plus I wanted to aim them properly. Actually I haven't had a chance to do it by the book yet so right now they are aimed a little on the low side.
First, here are some shots of the new and the old headlights side by side for the comparison:
























Now it was time for the install. First I removed the grill (piece of cake, that thing will come off in less then 2 minutes!)








Next the bumper came off. Also very easy. It took me less than 10 minutes to take both off and thats probably on the long side:








And then the lights:








Here is the car with the new and improved lights on
















And here is the fully assembled car:








These are some 'preliminary' shots of the beam pattern:
















Next are some miscellaneous 'fun' shots in the freezing rain
















































So, there you have it! And I'll tell you what a difference the projectors make!!!! Now I get even coverage!
Hope you guys enjoyed it as much as I did


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

I officially HATE YOU


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Paolo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Very Nice!!! the Cut-off is very sharp, and BMW-ish[HR][/HR]​thats because he is using bmw projectors. Looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol you must have just takin those pictures tonight, lol dam freezing rain.


----------



## reflex-silver (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

WOW!!!
This has officially become my summer project!


----------



## T Dot (Mar 14, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

how much were the parts, and what are the part numbers
did you have to cut anything?
never mind i found all of the previous links
good job!!!


[Modified by T Dot, 6:49 AM 4-4-2003]


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*
































































































































Need I say more???
Oh yeah, *EXCELLENT* work!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Hey,
Is it just me or have you run out of bandwidth???
I cannot see these pics...
If you send them to me I'll host them on my website and repost...
Or get them to work!!! Cause I want to check these things out dude!
Later,


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey,
Is it just me or have you run out of bandwidth???
I cannot see these pics...
If you send them to me I'll host them on my website and repost...
Or get them to work!!! Cause I want to check these things out dude!
Later,[HR][/HR]​No, fototime looks to be down







Hopefully not for long. I can't even log in...
Thanks guys for all the comments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah, I was taking these last night in the damn freezing rain







Just when you though winter was over!!!!








Plus I had to take them TWICE because the first time the camera setting weren't right








I got my hair full of them little ice pellets. Its like late reaction rain. Its when you get in the house that you realize how much of the stuuf you got on becuse your head starts to drip like crazy








Anyways, hopefully fototime will come back on-line soon and this winter will be gone!


----------



## IMOLA*20TH (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

Hey Bugging your car is Bug -Eyed!!! It looks great!!! They look so big, what mm are they?


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (GTI*VR6)*

: drool :
















That looks perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[Modified by 98silverGTIVR6, 12:38 PM 4-4-2003]


[Modified by 98silverGTIVR6, 12:39 PM 4-4-2003]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

I can see the pics now.
Looks great!!!!!
Just wondering...why is there a bit of a "dead spot" right in front of the car?? 
Not that it's bad..it's not like you need light there but I was just wondering. Could be the design of the projectors...
Dude, 2 thumbs up!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Later,


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (GTI*VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Bugging your car is Bug -Eyed!!! It looks great!!! They look so big, what mm are they?[HR][/HR]​Thanks! I went back to the pic of the assembled car and you are right! They do look like bug eyes








I'm don't remember exactly how big they are but I think they are about 3" Dia. or 75 mm. I'll check tomorrow and give you an exact number.
Nater,
The deadspot I think is the design of the projectors. When you are sitting in the car you don't see any of that at all. All you see is a nice blanket of light






















Also, did you guys notice those two spots of light RIGHT in fron of either headlight? The ones before the two cup-shaped patterns. Wonder what those are for


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (nater)*

That's probably from the bumper. If you look at cars with HIDs .. they have no jutting out bumpers .. so part of the beam here is caught on the edge.
Something similar but not as drastic happened on my conversion since my projector is also fairly recessed and the bumper juts into the beam.


----------



## MicDub (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]















[HR][/HR]​
Those look like allien eye


----------



## German_Emotion (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (MicDub)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif groupbuy?


----------



## gjacob (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (2002_Jetta_GLI)*

you deserve more than full props for this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

incredible job. Great updates and pics too.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Paolo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What's unique about your HID's is that yours has something the European ones do not have, Fog lights built in. Speaking about fogs, they might not stand out over your low beam lights, but they might fill in some light in that dead spot shown in the above photo.[HR][/HR]​








Hey Paolo, let me know when you have some time and I'll show them to you.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Paolo, let me know when you have some time and I'll show them to you.[HR][/HR]​Think I need to take a road trip to Canada and see them as well!!!


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (gsantelli)*

anytime







Its only like 9 hours away!


----------



## darkbxc (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (Bugging55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bugging55* »_<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>Hey Bugging your car is Bug -Eyed!!! It looks great!!! They look so big, what mm are they?<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Thanks! I went back to the pic of the assembled car and you are right! They do look like bug eyes








I'm don't remember exactly how big they are but I think they are about 3" Dia. or 75 mm. I'll check tomorrow and give you an exact number.
Nater,
The deadspot I think is the design of the projectors. When you are sitting in the car you don't see any of that at all. All you see is a nice blanket of light






















Also, did you guys notice those two spots of light RIGHT in fron of either headlight? The ones before the two cup-shaped patterns. Wonder what those are for

















So, as im saying, what are those cup shaped patterns? Is it just the OEM/bmw projectors? I have hella dual rounds with HID setup and its awesome! I modified the projectors according to the post on the vortex... but yea, anyways.... whats up with those cup shaped patterns? 
Aaron


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (darkbxc)*

now just pray u dont get into an accident... but

WOW WHERE CAN I GET MY HANDS ON A SET LIKE THOSE!!!???


_Modified by dpak4eva at 1:55 AM 12-14-2003_


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK4 GTI HID mod. using X5 Projectors (dpak4eva)*

Well, I made those but unfortunatley I am not making them anymore for anyone. They take WAY too long to make, I have NO time, and I don't get enough MONEY for my work...
OEM would be your best bet... Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

